# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Bienvenue  Robin56, responsable de la rubrique Java et des sous rubriques associes (Java Web, Netbeans etc)

## Mickael Baron

Bonjour  tous les membres du club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que Nicolas Caudard (Robin56) va officiellement occuper le poste de responsable des rubriques Java  mes cts. Nous serons donc deux  grer cette importante rubrique qui inclut les sous-rubriques Java Web, Netbeans, Spring et Android (Eclipse tant gre par alain.bernard).

Pour prsenter Robin56, il n'est pas un nouveau venu. Il fait partie de l'quipe de rdaction depuis pas mal d'annes. Il a dj accompli pas mal de travaux pour maintenir la rubrique Java Web et, notamment, ralis un gros travail sur les migrations des FAQ vers le nouveau systme collaboratif. Robin56 a une meilleure vision du forum que moi et c'est tout naturellement qu'il se chargera, comme il a commenc  le faire, des aspects recrutement des nouveaux membres pour l'quipe Java et de faire en sorte que le forum soit anim (sondages, dbats...).

Je vous invite donc  souhaiter la bienvenue  Nicolas Caudard et de l'aider comme vous pouvez  atteindre ses objectifs.

Si vous souhaitez travailler avec lui pour animer les rubriques Java, n'hsitez pas  le contacter par MP ou envoyer un email  la rubrique.

Bienvenue donc  Nicolas alias Robin56 !!!!

----------


## Malick

::salut:: 

Bon courage Robin :;): 

 ::lahola::

----------


## f-leb

Bienvenue Robin (du Morbihan)  ::chin::

----------


## Community Management

Bienvenue Robin  ::lahola::

----------


## zoom61

Bienvenue au nouveau responsable Java...
 ::chin::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bienvenue \ o /
Flicitations

----------


## vermine

Flicitations.  ::chin::

----------


## Robin56

Merci  tous !

----------


## Songbird

Je te souhaite (trois jours aprs  ::aie:: ) bon courage pour la suite, flicitation !  ::): 

Bonne journe  tous !

----------


## wax78

Mes sincres flicitations  ::bravo::

----------


## Robin56

> Mes sincres flicitations


Ah bah c'est pas trop tt fillot  ::P:

----------


## wax78

> Ah bah c'est pas trop tt fillot


Mieux vaut tard...  :;):

----------

